# Sticky  Bad Boys Bait and Tackle



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to take a moment to thank Bad Boys Bait and Tackle for stepping up and supporting this year's Vermilion Hawgfest. They have generously agreed to provide the "hawg" for the pig roast. Also, as I mentioned in an earlier post, Larry and the guys are carrying the special Hawgfest color combos in spoons, harnesses, and blades so you can haul some giant September walleye. 

Their shop is located in Vermilion. For more info, check out their website through the link provided below.

http://www.badboystackle.com/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice, ill have a double helping then


----------

